# Strawberry Century, Lebanon Oregon



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Any one planning on riding this event?

Lebanon Oregon, Strawberry Century


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Probably not this year. It would really be nice if the date didn't always conflict with flying wheels in Seattle. Strawberry is a really nice course. That part of the willamette valley has great riding.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (May 7, 2013)

Unless something changes, I've got to work that day. Too bad, it is a great event with some of the best support that I have experienced. I would highly recommend it to anyone that has the chance to go.


----------

